# Kirby and the Amazing Mirror Multiplayer



## saltypepper (Mar 11, 2017)

So I'm having trouble with this, and I figured if anyone knew, it would be you guys! So I would appreciate if you could help me with this.

So I'm trying to set up Kirby and The Amazing Mirror multiplayer on VBA Link, but it's not working. I have tried Single Computer link, but that gives me a communication error upon booting.

Could any of you guys help? Thanks!


----------



## saltypepper (Mar 12, 2017)

So.... no one has this problem?


----------

